# Recent (first) visit to Ireland



## Zebedee

Nora (of Nora+Neil fame) PM'd to ask how we had enjoyed our recent holiday, and has suggested that I post the reply I sent her as she thinks others would be interested.

Remember it was our first trip to Ireland so we were (still are) pretty much novices in that country, but it may help someone else. Some of the points were made in response to questions asked by Nora, but that will be pretty obvious.

Here goes then Nora.

*People *- wonderful. Just saying "Good morning" often took at least half an hour. Great to find such friendliness.

*Scenery *- depends where we were. Too many new and empty houses spoiled some places. We enjoyed the west coast, and the further north we got the better it became. It was really lovely around Dingle and Galway.

*Roads *- Aaaaarrrgggghhhhhhhhh, though the new ones are great. And the bloody coach drivers were really dangerous in some of the more touristy places. They just hammer towards you and assume you are both willing and able to get off the road and make room for them to pass without having to slow down at all. No wonder in some places the roads are littered with door mirrors!!

*Prices *- you know about them! Many of your countrymen moaned long and loud to us about the cost of living. It was certainly an expensive holiday, and we were not surprised to learn that more and more people cross into the North to do their shopping.

*Campsites *- very varied, and price bore little relation to quality and standard. Every one of the owners was extremely helpful and couldn't do enough to make our holiday a success. We used the "Green Book" exclusively, and all were acceptable, some quite delightful. We didn't much like having to pay extra for everything - even hot water to wash up on some sites, but if that's the way it's done over there we have to accept it.

*Our route* from Rosslare was very simple. Along the bottom and up the left hand side as far as Galway. Lovely city, but we had run out of time and had to turn for home.

*Highlights - Waterford *might have been nice, but it must be one of the most motorhome unfriendly places we visited. The campsite owner said he has tried several times to persuade the council to provide at least a few parking spaces without a height barrier, but they just don't want to know.

*Tramore *was pleasant enough, if a bit too touristy for our liking. Lovely walk into town with the dog, through the woods and by the cove.

Didn't see a lot of *Dungarvan *as we had one of your three-day showers to contend with.

We thought *Clonakilty *was a lovely little town, and the campsite was a basic farm site, but well positioned for a walk into town and quite adequate.

*Killarney *was OK, but we got the closest to losing a door mirror in the whole holiday so it coloured our experience a bit. A young woman (probably English) in a huge 4 x 4 insisted on pushing her way past even though we were halfway down a line of parked cars long before she even came into view - and they were parked on HER side of the road. She just kept coming and missed us by a hair - then gave me the single finger when I hooted at her. What a delightful young lady!!

*Trallee *was lovely. We enjoyed it there even though the site was pretty packed during your Bank Holiday. We had asked the previous site owner to book ahead for us, so no problem. Great walking for us and the dog too, and we drove to Dingle and round the peninsula - which was one of the high spots of the trip. (We didn't have time for both, and were advised that the Dingle remains more "Irish" than Kerry, and we were not disappointed.)

On from there to *Doolins*, where the campsite was wonderful with the limestone paving just outside the gate. A circular tour round Black Head was great, though we did meet a few kamikaze coach drivers!!

The campsite at *Galway *was the worst of the lot, though nothing really to complain about. Wonderful dog walks and the cycle ride into town along the coastal path was delightful. We really liked Galway and could have stayed longer.

We drove back for a couple of nights in *Wexford*, and what a pleasant surprise. It was a municipal campsite and one of the best we had used. An easy walk across the bridge into town, and what a lovely little town is is too. We enjoyed a fish and chip supper on one of the benches along the harbour walk, and the dog was pounced on (not for the first time) by a young family who wanted to make a fuss of her.

A great holiday, which also convinced Sian that touring holidays of only about three nights in each place are a great way to see and do a lot. She was unconvinced before and was rather inclined to stay in one place for longer, but now realises how easy it is in a motorhome and is planning to do the same when we go to Belgium, France and Germany (yet again - yawn!!) in September.

I still love France, but have to say that our first time in Ireland was long overdue and a great pleasure. We enjoyed it thoroughly, and are very grateful to everyone who gave us all the hints and tips before we went.

Sorry it's such an epistle - but you did ask.

Regards

Dave and Sian


----------



## Nora+Neil

Well Done Zebedee :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006

Cheers for that Zeb but as I'm heading over t' water next weekend what do you mean by 

"The campsite at Galway was the worst of the lot, though nothing really to complain about"

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Zebedee

clodhopper2006 said:


> Cheers for that Zeb but as I'm heading over t' water next weekend what do you mean by
> 
> "The campsite at Galway was the worst of the lot, though nothing really to complain about"
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


It was scruffy and had too many rather unkempt static vans dotted around the site.

Also having been lucky enough to get a pitch overlooking the bay, the warden/owner came and sited a huge German van directly in front of us on the grass where there was clearly not an "official" pitch marked out. There were plenty of vacant pitches just one row behind, but they were obviously not good enough for the German _(who incidentally was a nice enough bloke, and obviously saw nothing amiss in what he did.)_

(Apparently the owner does this all the time, and nearly always very large foreign vans. An Irish motorhomer suggested that he holds his hand out before doing so, but I have no proof of that. He (the Irishman) also said there is no point in complaining because the site is by far the best placed for Galway. The owner is well aware of that and doesn't care if he upsets people because plenty of others will come along.)

The problem was that several others were obviously upset by this and all moved their vans forward right up to the fence, so we were behind a solid wall of vans.

We had to leave the next morning so were not too bothered, but we were not very impressed.

I would suggest that if you visit the site you do the same, 'cos if you don't you may come back to the van and find your view drastically altered.

Other than that the loo was clean and it really was in the perfect position to ride or walk into Galway, and there is a frequent bus service only about 400 yards from the site.

Forewarned is forearmed!!

Cheers

P.S. Where are you sailing from and to Bob? May have a tip or two for overnighting.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Zebedee
Was that Ryans Caravan Park in Salthill.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Thanks Dave. 

Well were going on Saturday from Cairnryan to Larne. The idea is to head down via Dublin and on to the south and west coast. We intend using maybe three sites during the fortnight and touring each area by tandem (we do about 40 mile per day and are looking to cycle most days except travel days).
Weve heard west of Cork is good and we liked Kerry when we visited for a weekend a couple of years ago but were really just going to loosly plan.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Briarose

Thanks for posting I love reading other folks travels, by the way did you give the dog normal water there, I once read it can make dogs ill due to something in it.


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> Thanks for posting I love reading other folks travels, by the way did you give the dog normal water there, I once read it can make dogs ill due to something in it.


Didn't know there might be a problem, and Grace is fascinated by water so she drank from every puddle and stream she could find.

No problems that were were aware of, apart from the squits one night - but that was probably all the tit bits a lovely family of kids gave her. I didn't have the heart to stop them giving her chicken nuggets, chips, bits of fish and even a slice of bread and butter.

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee

Nora+Neil said:


> Zebedee
> Was that Ryans Caravan Park in Salthill.


Edit. What's happening - am I going senile??

This is the second time I've lost everything as I hit the "Submit" button.

Nora.

Yes, that's the one, though as I said before there was no cause for serious complaint as all the facilities were clean and it is perfectly situated for visiting Galway.

The scruffiness really isn't important and the invasion by the German motorhome could have been avoided _ *if only I had thought to lay my towel out on the grass in front of our van.* _

Cheers

Let's hope I don't lose it this time!!!!


----------



## Briarose

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting I love reading other folks travels, by the way did you give the dog normal water there, I once read it can make dogs ill due to something in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know there might be a problem, and Grace is fascinated by water so she drank from every puddle and stream she could find.
> 
> No problems that were were aware of, apart from the squits one night - but that was probably all the tit bits a lovely family of kids gave her. I didn't have the heart to stop them giving her chicken nuggets, chips, bits of fish and even a slice of bread and butter.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 She sounds just like Rolo as he too is fascinated by water.........I am sure that at sometime I read something about being careful with the water in Ireland, still I am glad that she experienced no problems.


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> [
> the invasion by the German motorhome could have been avoided _ *if only I had thought to lay my towel out on the grass in front of our van.* _


Don't bother with a towel, a nail encrusted piece of wood is always useful however !

Please put this in the blogs section Dave. It makes interesting and useful reading and will get lost too quickly here.

G


----------



## Nora+Neil

Briarose
Yes we had a problem with the water here last year. I posted about it at the time.
Saying that I still will not drink the water out of the tap now.

Zebedee
Glad you posted now. :lol: :lol: 
See my post on Donegal soon


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> Please put this in the blogs section Dave. It makes interesting and useful reading and will get lost too quickly here.
> 
> G


Have done Grizz, but how do I get a Blog button at the bottom of my posts?

Somebody might want to read it - you never know! 8O 8O :?


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> Have done Grizz, but how do I get a Blog button at the bottom of my posts?
> Somebody might want to read it - you never know! 8O 8O :?


Go to Your Account page ( top of this page) and then Change Info. button. Then cut and paste the URL of your blog into the box....I think !

This is the URL of mine;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-search-Grizzly.html

G


----------



## Briarose

Nora+Neil said:


> Briarose
> Yes we had a problem with the water here last year. I posted about it at the time.
> Saying that I still will not drink the water out of the tap now.
> 
> Zebedee
> Glad you posted now. :lol: :lol:
> See my post on Donegal soon


 Hi was that for the dog/dogs as I recently pointed this out elsewhere :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have done Grizz, but how do I get a Blog button at the bottom of my posts?
> Somebody might want to read it - you never know! 8O 8O :?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Your Account page ( top of this page) and then Change Info. button. Then cut and paste the URL of your blog into the box....I think !
> 
> This is the URL of mine;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-search-Grizzly.html
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Thanks Grizz.

I edited your URL to change from Grizzly to Zebedee, and when I finally remembered to save the data before exiting - IT WORKED.

Yippee

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> [
> I edited your URL to change from Grizzly to Zebedee, and when I finally remembered to save the data before exiting - IT WORKED.


Isn't technology wonderful ?!!

G


----------



## Nora+Neil

Briarose

No the 2 legs dogs was getting sick.  Lots of people were in Hospitals for weeks. Cannot spell the word Criptosporideium. {Wrong spelling}
:lol:


----------



## LPDrifter

Good report Dave. Glad you enjoyed the trip. Doolin and that whole
area is one of my favouroite places ... next time try the North West too :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Nice Blog Zeb

going to add pictures?


----------



## fransgrandad

*Ireland touring*

Hi Dave and the rest of you guys,

We did three weeks in Ireland at the beginning of May, we encountered the same highs and lows, totally agree re coach drivers they seem intent force you off the road! but in general the driving standard was good and most folk allowed for the fact you were visitors.

One site to avoid is in Salthill really rubbish and expensive,[can't remember the actual name just now and we are not at home] I will post the name when we get back.

If you are thinking of going "across the sea to Ireland" then do so Dave's report is spot on, also be prepared to move down a gear in terms of day to day living I was once told by an Irish friend " Ah now, the man who made time made plenty of it" and if you like Irish music be prepared for a late night! one pub we were in were having a music session a customer not aware of the nature of these things asked at 9pm. when would the music start the reply was "It's a wee bit early yet they will be here around half ten" sure enough at 10.30 ish they arrived and the "crack" as they say went on 'till 5 am the next morning!

Just as an aside we are on Shetland Island at the moment [without the M/H] and are marooned so to speak, the airport fire fighters are on strike on Monday and the next direct flight to Stanstesd to collect the car is on Friday, so having enjoyed a week end of Shetland music and folklore we have time to visit some of the other islands that make up the Shetland Isles,

Shetland is worth a visit too, bit expensive to get here but plenty of hire cars great hotels and boarding houses [B&B] wonderful people and lots to do.

Enjoy your trips to Ireland!

Les


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Dave

sounds as if you had a great but dangerous time  

how was the ferry part of the holiday? I understand there are no tunnels or bridges to Ireland and ferries are my least favorite form of transport  

Are you planning to post some photos, it would be good to see some of the scenery.

And thanks for the information, the trip to Ireland is on my wifes list for next year.

And re moving about, we stopped on 9 sites in 14 days in Scotland; its the way to do it as far as we are concerned

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Ireland touring*



fransgrandad said:


> One site to avoid is in Salthill really rubbish and expensive,[can't remember the actual name just now and we are not at home] I will post the name when we get back.
> Les


Hi Les

I was trying to be charitable, but it really wasn't very good was it!

It was  ::this one:: , and we *would *stay there again simply because it is so well situated for Galway.

Thanks for the kind words from others. I will add a few piccies from the 543 Mrs Zeb took. 8O 8O :roll: :roll:

Don't suppose Nuke would want me to post them all, and fill up his new system in one go!!!

Regards


----------



## fransgrandad

*Ireland touring*

Hi Dave,

I will confirm the exact site when we get home.

Les.


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Dave,
Glad you enjoyed your trip to Ireland. Come back again sometime!!

Ca


----------



## sno_fun

*parking in waterford*

Hi all, sorry to hear zebedee you couldnt find anywhere to park in waterford, i live in waterford and there are a few places around the outskirts of the town you can park a camper that provide very easy access on foot to the centre of town, prob a bit late for yourselves but hopefully they might be of help to someone. There is a very large car park ( with no barrier ) attached to the Lidl store, its located on the tramore road if you were leaving waterford city and heading towards tramore, alternately if coming into the city from the cork side you will pass a mcdonalds on the right, behind which is a very big woddies diy store with a huge car park which is attached to the previous car park. I have often seen a camper or two parked there. Failing that there is a big tesco store with a homebase store also located on the new outer ring road near the main hospital ardkeen hospital, there is a bus route just outside the tesco store which travels in to the city centre. hope it helps


----------



## Nora+Neil

Beware some of the Carpark has CCTV and will only let you park for a few hours other will only let you park if you shop in there centre.

Thats the way it here in Tesco in Galway.


----------



## sno_fun

Oh i havent heard of that in tesco,
I dont think there are any cameras down here but i will check the next time im there and report back.
The lidl/woodies car park has no restrictions and is a very large car park with lots of room to manovere and is only 10 min stroll from town centre so maybe that would be a better bet.


----------



## IrishHomer

Hi Dave,

Glad you enjoyed your trip. Hope next time you can make it up to the North West.

Irishhomer


----------



## b6x

Thanks for the write-up. We're off to Ireland next week and heading from Dublin down to Dingle and then across to Rosslare, so was good to hear your experiences. Would be grateful if you could let me know the site names in Tralee and Wexford. 

We haven't booked any sites yet, and going to book as we go, so would be nice to have a recommendation.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Zebedee

b6x said:


> Thanks for the write-up. We're off to Ireland next week and heading from Dublin down to Dingle and then across to Rosslare, so was good to hear your experiences. Would be grateful if you could let me know the site names in Tralee and Wexford.
> 
> We haven't booked any sites yet, and going to book as we go, so would be nice to have a recommendation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve

Get the "Green Book" if you don't already have it. Free from Failte Ireland - I emailed them as it isn't obvious on their  ::website::  how to get a copy, and it came withing about a week.

They are available on all the campsites for about €5 if you don't get the freebie in time.

I'll get Mrs Zeb to dig ours out and give you details of the sites - we used sites from the book exclusively as you will have seen from the blog.

Have a great time, but watch out for the low flying coaches!!

Site details later - Mrs Zeb is out just now.

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee

IrishHomer said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip. Hope next time you can make it up to the North West.
> 
> Irishhomer


Hi there, We had your address with us and got closer and closer, but it was so interesting on the way up the west coast that we ran out of time at Galway and had to head for home.

Next time maybe.

Thanks again for all your help and suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Steve the site in Tralee is called Woodlands it's beside the aquadome one of the nicest caravan parks in Ireland 

Aido


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Steve the site in Tralee is called Woodlands it's beside the aquadome one of the nicest caravan parks in Ireland
> 
> Aido


Hi Steve

That's one of them.

The site in Wexford, which was great, is immediately accross the bridge from town, turn right by the big hotel and up to the municipal swimming pool.

The site is dead in front of you, overlooking the bay.

Wish were were back there - an easy stroll into town across tthe bridge and a very pleasant promenade along the harbour with a great fish and chip shop just one street away.

 ::Here's::  the site on Google Maps.

Hope this helps


----------



## aido

*post subject*

The name of the caravan park in Wexford is Ferrybank ...as zebedee said it's just across the bridge from the town. 

Aido


----------



## 1302

b6x said:


> Thanks for the write-up. We're off to Ireland next week and heading from Dublin down to Dingle
> Thanks,
> Steve


We'll look out for you  We going from Rosslare to Cork and then to Kerry area on Monday next 

Paul and ALison


----------



## Solwaybuggier

There is an alternative site in Galway - at Ballyloughane Beach. We stopped there on a recent trip and found it fine - no static vans, and it was windy enough that we wanted shelter by a hedge rather than views!

It's probably further out than Salthill, but again the bus in is very convenient.


----------

